# Need help



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 18, 2009)

How do you upload favicons and icons (like the leaves on TBT) with a zetaboards forum? i cant find it in the admins CP...


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Then maybe you aren't fit enough to be an admin. There is this little think called Google. If you aren't smart enough to figure that out. Then..... Wow.


----------



## MygL (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Then maybe you aren't fit enough to be an admin. There is this little think called Google. If you aren't smart enough to figure that out. Then..... Wow.


Thats why practice makes him better and could become an admin


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Then maybe you aren't fit enough to be an admin. There is this little think called Google. If you aren't smart enough to figure that out. Then..... Wow.


uh...u really are full of yourself GTFO if you have no constructive criticism and its a little thinG called Google not a little thinK


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you want to correct me, eh?

It's Uh, not uh and it is You, not u. It is "You really are fullofyourself, GTFO. Also.  it's, it's. Not its. Confuse you? Too bad. You also forgot a period at the end. (good job)


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god.
Will you marry me?
XD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*applauds* congrats you have no life D


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REMEMBER LARRY KING!


----------



## Caleb (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooo your good  . cant wait to see what kind of stupid comeback this will recieve.


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's rude, how could you say such a thing. He was just correcting your grammar.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, if you check the 2nd post I'm pretty sure you'll see him questioning my intelligence.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. I'm taken.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say it like it makes a difference.



xD


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but 5 wives would be just unethical.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 18, 2009)

Full, you haven't been on TBT for 24 hours and I already like you, more then most of the morons on this site. Way to go.

Matty Just stop, stop now.

I also agree, if you don't know this already then...you shouldn't have your own site. That's why _I_ don't have one. I don't know the first thing when it comes to being an Admin of my OWN site.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah.
I have 8 wives and one husband.
It's isn't that bad.  Just many to satisfy.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you live? The United States?

Sorry, but here in Africa we have standards.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 18, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So?

Besides, that's something really easy to figure out. |:


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standards?
Sorry that word isn't in my vocabulary.
If you come here, it won't be in yours either. ;D


----------



## -C*- (Mar 18, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Full, you haven't been on TBT for 24 hours and I already like you, more then most of the morons on this site. Way to go.
> 
> Matty Just stop, stop now.
> 
> I also agree, if you don't know this already then...you shouldn't have your own site. That's why _I_ don't have one. I don't know the first thing when it comes to being an Admin of my OWN site.


Because being liked by you is something to be proud of.

/sarcasm


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 18, 2009)

ololololololololol/ontopic


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When exactly did I say it was? "_way to go._" That doesn't mean that you have to have my liking.


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cough, cough.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Then maybe you aren't fit enough to be an admin. There is this little think called Google. If you aren't smart enough to figure that out. Then..... Wow.


Upload them via the Admin CP and use the new links you're provided with your Image Sets.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 18, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're pretty much admitting to the fact that anyone you like is probably an idiot because you yourself are?

Thankyou, it seems I don't even have to put effort into it any more.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 18, 2009)

mabey you have to be a admin


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 18, 2009)

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> mabey you have to be a admin


|: 

Narly.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun with that.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

EVERYBODY! STOP FIGHTING OVER ME. 

THERE IS ENOUGH TO GO AROUND. SRSLY, I'M FAT. I WEIGH LIKE 127.2 POUNDS AND 11.8% IS BODY FAT!!!


----------



## -C*- (Mar 18, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am, obviously.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's good to know. :3


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 18, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahhhahaha! i rofled soo bad...actaully i just laughed reallu loudly


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> mabey you have to be a admin


Wow. What kind of comment is this?

Of course you'd have to be an admin to set things like this up.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Srsly. 

You guys are missing the point of this thread. There needs to be less fighting over me and more worshiping me.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um...
your a guy, right?
cuz ill get freaked out if you not 0.0
lol xD


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 18, 2009)

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> Maybe  you have to be an admin?


there.gramatically correct..sorry i feel like a grammar nazi today


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Srsly.
> 
> You guys are missing the point of this thread. There needs to be less fighting over me and more worshiping me.


sorry master *bows* you are awesome.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> EVERYBODY! STOP FIGHTING OVER ME.
> 
> THERE IS ENOUGH TO GO AROUND. SRSLY, I'M FAT. I WEIGH LIKE 127.2 POUNDS AND 11.8% IS BODY FAT!!!


Nifty, man

I'll have my share of you now. [:<

Bita, obviously I'm a girl.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Srsly.
> 
> You guys are missing the point of this thread. There needs to be less fighting over me and more worshiping me.


I don't worship anyone except a few selected people :3


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Including me.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 18, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grammar Nazi eh?


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe and maybe not :3


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely maybe.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Srsly.
> 
> You guys are missing the point of this thread. There needs to be less fighting over me and more worshiping me.


oh wow i noticed your avatar changes every time you refresh/change pages lol.

i went from one page to another and was like wtf????


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can have some of Mickey if I can have some of you!

<small>hahaha</small>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 18, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jubstan and Furrysparks at their best.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says you :3


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwww,, that's so cute. *tears*


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tis confusing to me :S


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niiiice, it looks really kool, might get one...   B)


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead.

*rips piece off from my ass*

*hands to Coffee*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 18, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read their topic. Their swamped at the moment.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I'm good when someone is happy with a piece of my ass.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who isn't?
Your ass is sexy.

xD


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything on me is good.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says you :3


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wanna try for yourself.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope and I have my specific reasons =P


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DO :3


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine. Don't taste the only thing on Earth that is better then the snack that smiles back.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are plenty of things that do that :3


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oreo cakesters?


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. I don't let emos taste me. 

They might accidentally cut me.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, no o.o


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


='(
*cutcut*


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i god!
i cant breathe!
your too funny


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes. I get 1/6 of him all to myself<3


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO

*smacks*


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awh, don't cry =)


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAH!

MY BUTT ISN'T THAT BIG!


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you only get 1 inch?


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You feel so special, dont'chu?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?
I must be imagining things then. x]


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO SOUP BUTT FOR YOU!


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha wow definitely same old, same old, on TBT. =)


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Haha wow definitely same old, same old, on TBT. =)


Isn't it just awesome?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 18, 2009)

Screw you guys, I'm off to go kill myself.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't have it back.
I locked it up somewhere.

And only a few know where I keep the key ;D

Have fun ZF!


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Screw you guys, I'm off to go kill myself.


K


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Screw you guys, I'm off to go kill myself.


have fun lol  :gyroiddance:


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Screw you guys, I'm off to go kill myself.


you don't have the guts

*two days later* hey where's FS?

no, dont really, we've already got enough people killing themselves


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

You guys are so mean to Sparks :3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 18, 2009)

Love you guys too, I'll miss you =D


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> You guys are so mean to Sparks :3


PROVE IT


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Love you guys too, I'll miss you =D


You aren't gone yet?

You are slower then evolution


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Love you guys too, I'll miss you =D


Don't forget to send a postcard!


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol he'll be dead


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 T_T


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you mr obvious


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea i think i forgot to put JK in there.. oh well


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anytime  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give Sparks a break. And Fullof myself. You have 9 pages of proof. Use your brain and read. I'm sorry you don't have a brain. Now. I don'[t think we need proof of that? How about you? And since when did grammar matter. YOur not in school. Stop acting like a bunch of 2 year olds. And be mature...Can you do that?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is TBT.
Are you seriously asking that?


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm sorry? Did you say something? Cause i didn't hear you. And yes im asking that! SOmeones gotta say that. Or else snobs like you will overrun the place!


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe satan will allow him to send a postcard did you ever think of that?!? HUH!?!?! JK, JK!


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I'm sorry? Did you say something? Cause i didn't hear you. And yes im asking that! SOmeones gotta say that. Or else snobs like you will overrun the place!


TOO LATE!!


----------



## lilypad (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I'm sorry? Did you say something? Cause i didn't hear you. And yes im asking that! SOmeones gotta say that. Or else snobs like you will overrun the place!


I'm pretty sure she wasn't saying anything. More like typing something, unless you can't read. 

 >_<


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 this.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao satan...


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Srsly?

When I said that it was a joke. I'm friends with FS anyways. I know him at another forum. If I don't have a brain then I can't read silly. Also, how could I correct somebodies grammar when I don't have a brain. Actually, I think there is proof that I do have a brain. I'm typing this now, tard. Near perfect grammar and spelling too. Grammar has always matter, and why does correct grammar only have to be used in school? You need to stop acting like a two year old and mature. Because if you were mature then you would have understood.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree...
this site would suck if it were filled with people like lolly


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

Shut your face, Lilypad! And are you telling someone who has the reading level of a college student to read? LAst time i checked im only 12!


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you prefer "the devil"? =D


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, i thought it was funny you put satan and not Jesus or God lol


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Shut your face, Lilypad! And are you telling someone who has the reading level of a college student to read? LAst time i checked im only 12!


I seriously doubt you have the reading level of a college student.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha oh I see, I just thought it would be funnier. =P


----------



## lilypad (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Shut your face, Lilypad! And are you telling someone who has the reading level of a college student to read? LAst time i checked im only 12!


I don't think I can shut my face, I think you meant shut your mouth....


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Shut your face, Lilypad! And are you telling someone who has the reading level of a college student to read? LAst time i checked im only 12!


Lolly, do us all a favor and GTFO.
<3


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I understood all right. And don't use all those questions on me. And it doesn't help if you repeat what someone says.... did you catch that.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolno. I didn't repeat what someone else said.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

I swear. Oh, if only you can see how many books i've read in the past month. And i'll probably be more mature than you'll ever be.


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2009)

no cutcuting meester sparks


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I swear. Oh, if only you can see how many books i've read in the past month. And i'll probably be more mature than you'll ever be.


Talk is cheap.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

You repeated what i said. You are so ********. And if TBT wasn't filled with ppl like me then it would be lame. Cause everyone would be like you. RUDE


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.

You could say ANYTHING you wanted over the internet but not a lot of people will really believe you. That is, unless they know you personall in real life.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I swear. Oh, if only you can see how many books i've read in the past month. And i'll probably be more mature than you'll ever be.


I am pretty sure telling people that your more mature then someone, doesn't prove that you are. I do believe that shows quite the opposite!  You are digging yourself a hole...


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You repeated what i said. You are so ********. And if TBT wasn't filled with ppl like me then it would be lame. Cause everyone would be like you. RUDE


And you said you were mature.

Its called using your own words against you and if TBT was full of people like me, it would kickass. I'm sure anyone would agree with me.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You repeated what i said. You are so ********. And if TBT wasn't filled with ppl like me then it would be lame. Cause everyone would be like you. RUDE


Members of TBT only become rude because a lot of us can NOT tolerate people like you and many others. People like you who choose to 'show-off' and be 'arrogant' or 'conceited' and then there are the people who can not stop bugging everyone else for petty things like in-game junk.


----------



## lilypad (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You repeated what i said. You are so ********. And if TBT wasn't filled with ppl like me then it would be lame. Cause everyone would be like you. RUDE


You just joined today ... and I'm pretty sure that TBT was perfectly fine before you came. And don't call people ********. You just yelled at him for being rude, but calling someone ******** is also very rude.


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*agrees*


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

IF you were really talking to me you would lose this argument. Because i don't let them go easily. Don't worry! Go on! I could go all night.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You repeated what i said. You are so ********. And if TBT wasn't filled with ppl like me then it would be lame. Cause everyone would be like you. RUDE


Hon.
We don't care how many books you've read. You don't come into a forum and start trying to control everything. Things don't work like that. This place needs grammar to understand others. I don't give a *censored.2.0* who you are. You're calling us rude? Read your post. This is TBT and if you don't like it then leave. <3


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> IF you were really talking to me you would lose this argument. Because i don't let them go easily. Don't worry! Go on! I could go all night.


Oh, don't worry I could go on all night as well. I don't have a bedtime. I'm sure you do though.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree lol
both of you are new, and you kick ass compared to Lolly already


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> IF you were really talking to me you would lose this argument. Because i don't let them go easily. Don't worry! Go on! I could go all night.


So why is it that you didn't take the time to carefully plan out your post and argue back to everything that was said to you directly? You're really all just talk and won't do anything, even IN Cyberspace.


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*starts to say something, then shuts mouth*


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I swear. Oh, if only you can see how many books i've read in the past month. And i'll probably be more mature than you'll ever be.


OH MY GOD YOU READ BOOKS

YOU ARE BY FAR THE MOST MATURE AND EDUCATED PERSON I HAVE EVER MET


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not helping the situation dude. The girl will just use that to avoid arguing back to everyone else's case.


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat god


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loled at this. =D


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

First of all, He called me ******** first.

Second of all, I joined a long time ago. I just lost my account information. So i had to get a new account. WE JUST MOVED

Third of all, I am not 'arrogant' or 'concieted' you guys just happened to tick me off. So im not in a good mood.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WIN THIS ROUND JUBS


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> First of all, He called me ******** first.
> 
> Second of all, I joined a long time ago. I just lost my account information. So i had to get a new account. WE JUST MOVED
> 
> Third of all, I am not 'arrogant' or 'concieted' you guys just happened to tick me off. So im not in a good mood.


Do you not realize that you were the one who sparked this whole altercation?


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude no need for caps...


----------



## lilypad (Mar 18, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha.

Lolly, we all read books. I don't care if you read all the books in the whole world, it doesn't make you anymore mature.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> First of all, He called me ******** first.
> 
> Second of all, I joined a long time ago. I just lost my account information. So i had to get a new account. WE JUST MOVED
> 
> Third of all, I am not 'arrogant' or 'concieted' you guys just happened to tick me off. So im not in a good mood.


Now tell me.
Who the *censored.3.0* was talking to you?


You came looking for the arguement.


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/ykwqXuMPsoc


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i guess that's true... my bad
i'll just try my best and just WATCH the conversation from now on lol


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur with the third statement.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> First of all, He called me ******** first.
> 
> Second of all, I joined a long time ago. I just lost my account information. So i had to get a new account. WE JUST MOVED
> 
> Third of all, I am not 'arrogant' or 'concieted' you guys just happened to tick me off. So im not in a good mood.


Do you even know what arrogant and conceited means? If you did you would know that saying you can read at a college level is arrogant and conceited. By the way do you even know the titles of any "college level books" because I'm pretty sure all of those are like medical dictionaries.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

Im on spring break...hah. And i can stay up as long as i want....


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Im on spring break...hah. And i can stay up as long as i want....


im not,ha i can stay up as long as i want.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 18, 2009)

Well the pills haven't started working yet so I came here to say LOL @ lolly. 
Oh, and I'm supprised people where defending me.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Im on spring break...hah. And i can stay up as long as i want....


That didn't prove anything. That was just a witty comment that was said a little bit ago. Get with the times.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Im on spring break...hah. And i can stay up as long as i want....


There you go again avoiding the whole subject of the matter. You try to shield yourself by replying to the more irrelevant posts than the ones that really question your position.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Well the pills haven't started working yet so I came here to say LOL @ lolly.
> Oh, and I'm supprised people where defending me.


You know i love you, right?


----------



## lilypad (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> First of all, He called me ******** first.
> 
> Second of all, I joined a long time ago. I just lost my account information. So i had to get a new account. WE JUST MOVED
> 
> Third of all, I am not 'arrogant' or 'concieted' you guys just happened to tick me off. So im not in a good mood.


Nobody ticked you off. The people on this thread were having a nice conversation and you took something way too seriously and got mad. Nobody did anything to you, it was you who started this whole thing.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Well the pills haven't started working yet so I came here to say LOL @ lolly.
> Oh, and I'm supprised people where defending me.


*gasp* He is alive!! =D
WB!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yus <3


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Well the pills haven't started working yet so I came here to say LOL @ lolly.
> Oh, and I'm supprised people where defending me.


We all love you =)


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the very first post. SO ive been in on it the whole time. I tried to defend sparks. Last time i checked Mickey. You did too.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: D


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so much love


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really don't get it. If you really did read at the college level you would have realized we were joking. Like I said earlier, I'm good friends with FS at another forum. He actually invited me here.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 18, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably for a min or two longer while I wait for all these pills to start to take effect.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm sure everyone loves Meester Sparks. <3


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

You know what!? Screw all you! I hope your go to hell!


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS defending Furry Sparks. However, YOU decided to take things up to another level and decided to gush out on the stress and anger level which led to the escalation of the whole disagreement. YOU were the one who decided to argue about silly things such as being able to read at a College Level which, by the way, doesn't prove anything to us about you or your maturity.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


olol

Taking vitamins won't do anything...


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You know what!? Screw all you! I hope your go to hell!


We love you too rofl. =D


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you're not serious, are you??


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You know what!? Screw all you! I hope your go to hell!


Oh my.

That was harsh.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You know what!? Screw all you! I hope your go to hell!


Thought you could argue all night and sorry, I can't fulfill your request, no such place exists.


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pffft, says you


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat hell


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You know what!? Screw all you! I hope your go to hell!


phail.

Edit:
By the way, you used the wrong phrase. I believe it should have been, 'I hope you go to hell.' Which is still inaccurate in my opinion.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You know what!? Screw all you! I hope your go to hell!


Too late.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ 
says it all


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its called the sun hahahaha....*leaves*


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, Drag. He wins this round too?

Best out of five?


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for a moment like this

PHAIL!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's keflex actually.


----------



## lilypad (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You know what!? Screw all you! I hope your go to hell!


I'm guessing I will be seeing you there 
 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mehbeh


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you the sweet lemon

lolparadox


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

You know what? I don't give a crap. I'm sorry if you guys don't know how to give up. And i'm pretty sure it's immature to be picking on someone much yougher than yourselves. If i offended you than so what. Seriously, though, I DON'T CARE!


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

for you that don't know the argument has moved to THIS thread


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You know what? I don't give a crap. I'm sorry if you guys don't know how to give up. And i'm pretty sure it's immature to be picking on someone much yougher than yourselves. If i offended you than so what. Seriously, though, I DON'T CARE!


Congratulations, you have been given the award for choosing the path of failure thrice!

If you don't care, leave. It's as simple as consuming pie.

Didn't you just say you were much more mature than many of us? If so, then your intellect shouldn't have a problem with dealing with ours as a collective.

Listen to yourself -.- We're all raised to never give up, especially to people who start looking for trouble.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mickey, you are my new internet hero.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You know what? I don't give a crap. I'm sorry if you guys don't know how to give up. And i'm pretty sure it's immature to be picking on someone much yougher than yourselves. If i offended you than so what. Seriously, though, I DON'T CARE!


On the internet, age doesn't mean *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

I did not go looking for trouble. I was looking for a friendly environment. And I found it!*SARCASM*


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to concur with this.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mickey is amazing, it seems like everything he posts is be a virtue of life and sorts and problems  :eh:


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I did not go looking for trouble. I was looking for a friendly environment. And I found it!*SARCASM*


Hmm, let me cross-examine this.

Were you looking for a friendly community to chat with others? Or! Where you simply looking for a friendly community that you THOUGHT you could easily own?


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure It's the first one. I don't really to own anything. I just want to make people understand me. Can you give me a break?


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure It's the first one. I don't really to own anything. I just want to make people understand me. Can you give me a break?


We can't understand you if you lie and when you look for the fights.


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of someone i used to know


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure It's the first one. I don't really to own anything. I just want to make people understand me. Can you give me a break?


I could, I should, I would, but I won't. Why? Well, let's retrace our steps, shall we?

First, you come here with some type of attitude after assuming things in the other topic. Then, when everyone decides to question your being, you tell us that you're tad bit more mature than us and that you've done remarkable things as a present child. After everyone sees this and tries to test your knowledge, you dodge the questions by answering the more simply ones which are completely irrelevant to the MAIN subject. After you saw everyone's replies, you try to cover your tracks but failed to do so. Because of this little inconvenience, you attempt to get out of the whole situation by telling everyone to go to 'hell'.

Then, you decide to go back on the other topic and fight me again personally knowing that you've only got to deal with one person. Then you realize that everyone is out to get you now because they're very uncomfortable with your being here in this community.

Finally, you come back here, and almost 'psychologically' speaking, you're trying to make amends.

Now, here we are. Tell me, SHOULD WE give you a break? Do YOU deserve it?


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not lie.


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwww, mickey, you just took away all the fun the others would have to do if they wanted to see the whole flamewar....now they don't have to search through all the topics and useless posts.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like some of us said, it's easy to say anything you want when you're not being faced personally.

John -
There are a ton of more details that I chose not to write just to avoid that! My summary is simply a short summary.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved this haha.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not making up excuses. Please, I really didn't mean anything. Maybe, I don't deserve it. But there is a thing called second chances. And that's what I could really use.


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I'm not making up excuses. Please, I really didn't mean anything. Maybe, I don't deserve it. But there is a thing called second chances. And that's what I could really use.


tip: go somewhere else.


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I'm not making up excuses. Please, I really didn't mean anything. Maybe, I don't deserve it. But there is a thing called second chances. And that's what I could really use.


pffft, why would we give you a second chance, what have you done for us?


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

It's also called pity and sympathy.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I'm not making up excuses. Please, I really didn't mean anything. Maybe, I don't deserve it. But there is a thing called second chances. And that's what I could really use.


I'm genuinely sorry, but the damage is done.

You're better off sneaking through the forums with another account and not getting involved with things like this. Also would be good if you're new account didn't even MENTION this or POST in this type of topic.

But then again, if you're careful, you could end up being simply banned from here completely.

*Be sneaky.*


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> It's also called pity and sympathy.


You lost that with your first post.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

I said this before. You guys just happened to see the bad side of me. And I think if you gave me a chance and really got to know me. Maybe you'll see the better side.

I'm sorry,
Lolly


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> I said this before. You guys just happened to see the bad side of me. And I think if you gave me a chance and really got to know me. Maybe you'll see the better side.
> 
> I'm sorry,
> Lolly


There are only a few people who could prove that to the community.

And I'm not one of them. You're better buddying off with a Legend of TBT or something to 'ATTEMPT' to recover your 'honor'.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But yet, you didn't deny looking for a fight.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a shame. I like this Username. And i've given people second chances before. T_T  
:huh:	  :'(


----------



## Mickey (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I've said already,_* the damage has been done*_.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First impressions mean everything.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

Fine, I'll give up. You people don't know how to forgive and forget.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Fine, I'll give up. You people don't know how to forgive and forget.


It is the internet. Not a big deal. You were only here for like what, and hour?


----------



## John102 (Mar 18, 2009)

awwww, this is so adorable.


----------

